# Custom Made Magics



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

I like to make custom magics for fun, and as I make them, I will be posting images of them here for fun.
Likewise, you can post yours here. I would love to see all the custom magics, and see how create people are.


Please no rude comments. Constructive criticism is okay, but that does not mean you have to be rude.

Current Magics * means finished ** means pictures added

Bleach **
Avenged Sevenfold #1 **
Avenged Sevenfold #2
Avenged Sevenfold #3
Avenged Sevenfold #4
Avenged Sevenfold #5
One Piece #1 **
One Piece #2
One Piece #3
One Piece #4
One Piece #5
One Piece #6
One Piece #7
Twilight **
Dexter*
Iron Man* (needs to be redid, arrangment was wrong)
Magic the gathering
Artemis Fowl
Naruto
Monster Energy Drinks
Dragon Ball Z
Chuck
Graffiti
Dr. Pepper
Harry Potter (already made it, but took it apart and used the tiles for something else. Will Remake in the future)
Blood Slide
waffles


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

*Templates*





Open the templates in photoshop or fireworks.
and add what ever image you want to the layer under the template.
You can then move, resize your image until it is the way you want. And see what it will look like.


If making your own, use the link in the post below for restringing directions.

I have master magic templates, but due to the many ways of solving a master magic, my templates only work for my method.
So I will not be adding them. Since I solve mine backwards from the way its supposed to be solved. But it is still legal in comp. I checked. 

For parts you can either purchase some magics and take them apart or use This link.
That is where I am going to buy mine, since I can get a bulk discount.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 6, 2010)

Coming soon what?
http://cube.garron.us/magic.htm


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Coming soon what?
> http://cube.garron.us/magic.htm


 
Lol. I should thank you, I learned how to restring a magic from your site. 

The templates are full size printable images that are to scale. So you can edit them with your images and cut them out yourself.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 6, 2010)

Could yo make them sized for a mini magic which I think is 1 9/16 of an inch?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

*Twilight*

Front - Book Cover


Spoiler











Back - Back of Book Cover


Spoiler


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Could yo make them sized for a mini magic which I think is 1 9/16 of an inch?


 
Mini magics from my understanding are just 2x2 magics instead of 2x4. I do not think the tiles are a different size.
You could always scale the above template, either bigger or smaller, until it prints correct.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

*Bleach*

Front - Ichigo fighting his hollow self


Spoiler










Back - Ichigo partially hollowfied


Spoiler


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

*Avenged Sevenfold #1*

Front - Deathbat


Spoiler










Back- Full Skeletal Deathbat


Spoiler


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

*One Piece #1*

Front - The Mugiwaras


Spoiler










Back - Luffy in Gear Second


Spoiler


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

These are it for now until my supplies come in the mail in the next few days, then a few more will be up soon.

I am considering doing personal requested custom magics for people that want them.
Maybe sale them for 20ish.
But at the moment, I am not sure the demand is high. But I will still be making them for my personal.
If you would like one made, PM me, and we can figure something out.

For now I have started the process of getting a custom magic business started as a hobby. I have contacted a few key members of the cubing community on youtube, and a few are willing to review my product. And I have recently found were to purchase supplies.
All I need to know is, Does anyone think there is a demand?
Is anyone interested in getting one?


----------



## avgdi (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for putting up the templates. I wanted to make a custom magic, and that will make it a lot easier.

I may be interested in buying a custom magic from you sometime in the future.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Thanks for putting up the templates. I wanted to make a custom magic, and that will make it a lot easier.
> 
> I may be interested in buying a custom magic from you sometime in the future.


 
I added a tipmto the template post on how to use them


----------



## avgdi (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you just print it on regular printer paper?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Do you just print it on regular printer paper?


 
Yes, because the tiles themselves are glossy, regular paper is okay, as long as you set the DPI or quality high.


----------



## splinteh (Dec 6, 2010)

Gotta love the one piece!


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you consider making some Alots as Magic inserts?


----------



## Enter (Dec 6, 2010)

@HavoCentral 
just wow!
I really love your magic


----------



## Raffael (Dec 6, 2010)

nice idea.
although you should definetly think about copyright problems which might come up if you don't have the right to use the images.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 6, 2010)

AnnoyingApple said:


> Can you consider making some Alots as Magic inserts?


 
Alots?



Raffael said:


> nice idea.
> although you should definetly think about copyright problems which might come up if you don't have the right to use the images.


 
For now they are for personal use, so I am fairly sure, I cant get in trouble. I am already looking into this very thing. 
And alot of the images floating around the internet , are not copyrighted. lol, non of the ones I have used are, except the a7x ones.


----------



## Ben (Dec 7, 2010)

Could you design or explain how to make some for Mini Master Magics?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> Could you design or explain how to make some for Mini Master Magics?


 
Ive made a few before, so yes i can. Its the same as a normal magic, but 4 tiles not 8.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 7, 2010)

I made a 2x20 magic a few months back, but I accidentally scrambled it and spent over a week trying to get it back... and I failed. So I took it apart, and it is still just in a box waiting to be restrung 

I had designs in it, but only for the front. It took me about 20 minutes to solve it


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 7, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I made a 2x20 magic a few months back, but I accidentally scrambled it and spent over a week trying to get it back... and I failed. So I took it apart, and it is still just in a box waiting to be restrung
> 
> I had designs in it, but only for the front. It took me about 20 minutes to solve it


 
Lol. I don't even like solving my master magics.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to have a Magic with glow-in-the-dark rings. Any suggestions on how to do this? Maybe I could do white rings on a black background, then color them in with a glow-in-the-dark marker (if I can find one).


----------



## Otávio C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW!!!!! pretty cool, can you do one of DBZ?


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 8, 2010)

@ninjabob they make glow in the dark paints and markers, the are available at hobby stores.



Otávio C. said:


> WOW!!!!! pretty cool, can you do one of DBZ?



It is actually on my todo list, I have a list and I try to make one a week working my way down.
The dbz one is most likely going to be made in febuary


also, if anyone has any good ideas for me to add to my list, post them.

My current list can now be found in the first post.


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2010)

How much would the magic with Ichigo and Hollow Ichigo cost? (fully assembled)


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 12, 2010)

Ben said:


> How much would the magic with Ichigo and Hollow Ichigo cost? (fully assembled)


 
That particular one is mot for sale, but I could make a duplicate. PM me for pricing.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice magics there. How much and how long is shipping here to the Philippines? Just asking.

Also, I love the Bleach one. Only if there was one with Ulqiuorra...

But, still, nice work.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure about shipping, but the magics will prolly be about 20.
And Its custom, so if you wanted a ulhquiorra one, i could make it. ))
Im still not sure if I am tho, since im in school and have a job, I might not have enough time.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2010)

If you made
A Lucky star magic
I'd love you
Forever.


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 12, 2010)

I regret to say, I do not know what lucky star is in this context. >.<


----------

